# Hobbies and Recreation?



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

I was kind of "flashing back" on some of the things I use to do befor the "Online Forum Addiction"....and noticing that some of us don't have much of a 'life'.....lol

...and I was wondering what some of us do to recre8 ??? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

...what's that? I don't have time for anything anymore, lol. I workout and work  I'd like to rock climb more though


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2003)

Well shortly before I came on the forum I was married, had my own home and had a job that I loved and worked alot.  

So I use to go out with my husband when I wasn't working or working out and on the weekends clean my house. 

I miss all that at time.  I was alot busier than I am now but I've made some great freinds here at this forum so its all good!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah...eat, sleep, movies, and that specail cadio....lol 

but.....historically

After sailing, spearfishing, building, I  use to scramble around in the forests and deserts, running, riding........trained in target shooting both small caliper (for Summer Biathlon, run and shoot...Olympic Style) and archery with the "Redneck, Beer Drinking hunter clan, the local archery club (not there is anything wrong w/that, night shoots, smokers, BBQ's...lot's of fun  ) 

And even cooking.....(not just a woman's sport, no disrespect or wussiness)...enjoyed making pizza, calzones, samosas, baking anything really, even made nut brittles, Thai, Chinese, Indian etc....just got too costly when 3 people ate for 12 in each sitting.

I thought about joining the Sheriff's Search and Rescue......but that's not really me...

I am thinking about archery again, cuz  Dr. J is literally at the State Team level...and I'm sure he would coach me back.(I was actually kind of good at it.  

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2003)

Damn DP!  Thats alot of activities.  I have a friend that does archery.  He's even been in competitions.  He's pretty good too he's been doing it for like 15 years.

To be honest, before I started w8 training, I was a lazy fuck!   

Ok, so I know this is kinda corny but I do still have a hobby.  When I was little my Gram showed me how to crochet.  So every winter because its so damn cold, I crochet stuff.  Hats, gloves, scarfs, sweaters, afgans etc.  And I did alot this year too.  I know its kind of corny but I like it.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

*love to bake* ....but can't do it anymore  ...despite it being sugarless


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> Ok, so I know this is kinda corny but I do still have a hobby.  When I was little my Gram showed me how to crochet.  So every winter because its so damn cold, I crochet stuff.  Hats, gloves, scarfs, sweaters, afgans etc.  And I did alot this year too.  I know its kind of corny but I like it.



 I have a confession but I don't think I can bring myself to say it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

You're a fucking "Needle Point" Doilie (sp?) maker?? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

I bet you're laughing your ass off right now, LOL


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have a confession but I don't think I can bring myself to say it



Soooo, what is it?  Come on I told you guys that I crochet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

HFY!  :fgrin:   Spill? I have to go! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

OMG...this is so gonna haunt me forever  

I used to knit      ...when I used to bake a lot...I was little suzy homemaker when I was young


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

I think this calls for an old E-Zine article or two  

j/k...maybe 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I think this calls for an old E-Zine article or two
> 
> j/k...maybe
> ...



Shaddup....Don't even think about it!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2003)

Well I don't see anything wrong with that w8.  I never knitted.  Its corny for people our age, LOL, but at least we have creativity and talent.    (trying here).

Oh, 1 other thing, I read ALOT and I mean ALOT!  King, Koontz and Rice fan.  I like the supernatural and weird stuff!


----------



## Max. Q (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ....trained in target shooting both small caliper
> DP




Small caliper? Is that for the new bodyfat calculation competitions?


----------



## dino (Feb 15, 2003)

I still do most of all the same recreation as I did before.  2 nights of v-ball, plus weekend tourneys, and travelling.  Going out to dinner and movies with friends.  Drinking!  Watching movies at home!

Some of the things I don't get to do as often, is reading books....trying out new cooking recipies.  Or going out dancing.


----------



## Max. Q (Feb 15, 2003)

I try not to let the internet/forum take too much of my recreation time. Other than lifting weights, I like to read books, watch movies (mostly on DVD). There's mt. biking, training my German Shepherd for Schutzhund competitions and doing outdoor activities with the family (in so. california that includes walking around outdoor shopping malls, LOL). I also like tending to the garden, plants and lawn around the house....


----------



## Dero (Feb 15, 2003)

Due to the SNOW/WINTER in this area,I hibernate,but as soon as this nightmare pass' BACK TO MTB!!!!!!!
Going through cabin fever right NOW!!!!

When is spring due?????


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh...and me and mmafiter are going to start taking dancing lessons


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 15, 2003)

Besides personal fitness, I do a lot of mountain biking.  A LOT.  I also ski and golf, although I suck at both.

I used to play roller hockey, but got bored with it and gave it up several years ago.  I felt I was not getting any better and needed new challenges.

As far as non-physical activities go, I love movies (we're growing quite the DVD collection).  I am also one of those rare men that love to shop.  Yeah, my wife got lucky there.


----------



## Dero (Feb 15, 2003)

She's da ONE that has to cut your spending allowance!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 15, 2003)

We need to cut each other's.  We spend money like FOOLS, man!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2003)

I used to watch more TV.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2003)

Weights, reading, engine work/chassis work and road racing, 73 240Z and a 94 Z28 6 speed. Trying to find a 2.8L Turbo for the 240Z and a late model NA 5 speed (close ratio), then put a Quaife equipped R200 3.54 rear in, flares, big wheelz, etc etc

I dont do Volleyball, but I used to play table tennis alot, I love it and maybe will rejoin? But I've been saying that for awhile. Do pool once in awhile as well...


----------



## Monolith (Feb 15, 2003)

Swimming, biking, scuba diving, sky diving, hiking, travel, recreational pilot, reading, computers (  ), learning to play piano... and i wanna try and learn rock climbing this summer. 

oh... and its not exactly a hobby, but i LOVE cars.  id commit a triple homicide for a mclaren F1


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> 
> ......., but I used to play table tennis alot, I love it and maybe will rejoin? But I've been saying that for awhile.



Just realized I miss TT too, I was taught by a guy who was world ranked  ( I was a "B" Player, don't know if they still rank that way)...ages ago...use to play  for hours a day.  I have seen some incredible exibition matches, people really underestimate the althleticism involved with this sport! 

DP


----------



## Monolith (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Just realized I miss TT too, I was taught by a guy who was world ranked  ( I was a "B" Player, don't know if they still rank that way)...ages ago...use to play  for hours a day.  I have seen some incredible exibition matches, people really underestimate the althleticism involved with this sport!
> 
> DP



sorry, but the only mental image i got from that was the table tennis scene in forrest gump.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow, I played with some pretty decent guys, but a couple chinese friends said they got spanked by pros easily. I didn't initially like table tennis, by the looks of it it just looked ridiculous, but once I started playing I got HOOKED. I was voted the schools best player, which was not true, but I played the most during school hours... It was a private school, which explains why we had that and a pool table etc, Foosball was fun too.

It was a few years later that I ran into a table tennis club a few miles from me in one of the city buildings, friday nights (that says you have a "life") and I think saturday afternoons, there were some good players there, as well as some kids who could do very well against me (10 year olds). I wish I hadn't quit and frankly can't remember why I did?

It was kind of funny to look at the other nerds on a friday night, playing table tennis LoL but I loved it.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> but i LOVE cars. id commit a triple homicide for a mclaren F1



Ditto, I'm a car guy. My Camaro puts out a little under 500 HP NA, no blower, no bottle. Koni doubles, 600# front springs, 140-160# rear, subframes, STB, some other mods. I really would like to put a cage and race seat in there, but with 2 "race cars" now I have to balance money/time between the two of them. The 240Z has its advantages in a road race situation, but they are both nice cars to track. The Camaro obviously has more interior space, so it is a little more of a comfort/compromise car, where the 240Z is all about business, small, lightweight, and amazing grip even with my pathetic 300 treadwear 195/60 15x7" setup. I want to get some Kumho V700s in a 225 wide tire for the car, and put some daily driver 15x6" stuff on there, until I can afford to go bigger.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> My Camaro puts out a little under 500 HP NA, no blower, no bottle









God damn, thats some nice shit!  What are your track times??


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2003)

I road race, I dont drag, and I just got a track timer last event (Sears Point), which was with the 240Z.

http://docmudge.tripod.com/dynorun030902/id1.html

http://www.carprogrammer.com/Z28/will/DocMudge-insidecar.mp3
http://www.carprogrammer.com/Z28/will/Mudge-cutout-time.wmv
http://www.carprogrammer.com/Z28/will/MudgeMuffled.wmv
http://www.carprogrammer.com/Z28/will/docmudge.mp3

IF the car were setup for drag, which its not (stiff suspension/tires), it does an 11.2@122 on paper. Drag racing is boring to me, but the car is fast enough that it makes things interesting, there is a road course though that this car should hit 160 on if not more, Buttonwillow, scary... Other than that, Thunderhill I might see 140-145.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2003)

I have an awesome video of a local guy going up an onramp, doing a burnout till about 70 or 80, he was running ~750 HP at the time. He is going to be around 1000 with a rebuild and new blower, almost completed.

His page is down at the moment though, I'll update when the page is up


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2003)

Other hobbies include carpentry and home remodelling, skiing, basketball, softball and duplicate bridge. I can also cook enough so that I won't starve, although I'm not much for gourmet cooking. I prefer to throw some meat on the grill and microwave some frozen vegetables or pour a salad from a bag. I'd like to do my hobbies more, but that thing called a job keeps getting in the way.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2003)

I plsay guitar as much as possible.  Mostly Jazz and improvised music.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2003)

I play guitar also, not much anymore. I have a nice thin bodied, Korean guitar, 5150 head, and a 2x12 Mesa Boogie cab. I used to have a Rhoads Pro USA but sold it


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2003)

Mesa boogie makes great amps.  I have ine of the new hollowed out Paul Reed Smiths.  I hold a BA in Music Performance from Berklee College of Music.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2003)

Yeah, I'd love to have a Mesa dual rectifier or something but they are $$$, the 5150 was about $650


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2003)

The distortion on those amps is pure BALLS.  I think that mesa has the best amp distortion.


----------



## dino (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh yeah, and I play X-box.......


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2003)

I am pretty  happy with the 5150 (EVH Peavy) distortion, but Mesa Boogie is the ULTIMATE, I was 18 when I bought all my gear so at that age it took alot of savings. $1300 guitar, $350 2x12, $650 amp, ouch 

I believe the dual rectifiers used were going for around $1000/$1050 or so, I think someday a 4x12" from Carvin and a nice Dual Rectifier would be great to have, I thought about a power brake but even at 10-20watts the distortion is pretty good to my ears, but with a 2x12 it wont handle more than maybe 50w without sounding crappy anyway, the speakers are 90w Celestion Black Shadows, but what really sounds good through them is around the 40w area.

I also play games, but thats a hobby?   I play mostly Doom online, www.zdaemon.com


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2003)

http://para.noid.org/~lj/Videos.htm

I dont know when the site will be back up, but look for the freeway onramp fun.mpg or fun.wmv when it comes back up, thats my favorite.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 15, 2003)

Before my son:Cabinet making, Furniture design, sculpting,art, music, cooking,writing, anything outdoors..even used to be a cowboy....duh huh, duh huh. And oh yeah, weight training is kinda fun.
After my son: SpongeBob Squarepants, Rocketpower,Hey Arnold, Spiderman, Coloring, Playing the " pull my finger" game, feeding my horses, did I say SpongeBob?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Before my son:Cabinet making, Furniture design, sculpting,art, music, cooking,writing, anything outdoors..even used to be a cowboy....duh huh, duh huh. And oh yeah, weight training is kinda fun.
> After my son: SpongeBob Squarepants, Rocketpower,Hey Arnold, Spiderman, Coloring, Playing the " pull my finger" game, feeding my horses, did I say SpongeBob?



haha, youre gonna be in for a few decades of the spongebob fetish.  im 19 and some of my friends still watch that show.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I road race, I dont drag, and I just got a track timer last event (Sears Point), which was with the 240Z.
> 
> http://docmudge.tripod.com/dynorun030902/id1.html
> ...




mmmm... sounds nice. 

yeah, i like road racing better too.  takes more skill... but i have to say i still get a thrill about watching/participating in the occassional drag.  i love that "carrier launch" feeling.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2003)

Drag racing is for engine builders, road racing is for drivers


----------



## ZECH (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Oh yeah, and I play X-box.......


Boy I just found Desert Storm! What a cool game. Myself and my son Matthew play it.
Other than that I am an outdoors person! I love to go backpacking and camping in the mountains. When I'm at home I love to work in the yard-garden and flower stuff! I like to get my hands dirty!
I also have a Mountain bike I love to ride. With working a full time job and a part time job with two kids and a wife, that doesn't leave much time! And I have just gotten into buiding my own computer!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I also have a Mountain bike I love to ride. With working a full time job and a part time job with two kids and a wife, that doesn't leave much time! And I have just gotten into buiding my own computer!




 Its been so fucking cold out that I forgot that I actually do have warmer weather activities I do.  I ride my bike alot in nice weather and I also swim.  In HS and College I was on a swim team and I was good too.  Now I just swim for fun!  

Nice job DG about computer.  Of course thats my 2nd favorite hobby.


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow, some very interesting things going on here.  

I do the following:  MTB, woodworking, HPR rocketry, and music.  (Guitar, Sax, Keyboards)  I'm playing a Les Paul Custom Lite (I love this guitar) that I bought in '87.  Playing thru a Crate amp I've owned for about as long.  (Mostly a blues, rock guy).

Right now, probably do more rocketry based stuff than anything else, but woodworking is a very close second.  Building a small 36" rocket right now, but want to do a nice two stage rocket within the next year.  Luckily, my wife doesn't sweat this hobby much.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> Wow, some very interesting things going on here.
> 
> I do the following:  MTB, woodworking, HPR rocketry, and music.  (Guitar, Sax, Keyboards)  I'm playing a Les Paul Custom Lite (I love this guitar) that I bought in '87.  Playing thru a Crate amp I've owned for about as long.  (Mostly a blues, rock guy).
> ...



i used to LOVE rocketry when i was a kid!  i wish i had kept up with it.  i used to glue on like 6 extra "D" engines around the sides of my rockets to see what theyd do. 

have you seen some of the amateur rocketry theyre launching up at the bonneville salt flats?  those things are going up like 150,000 ft.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> i used to LOVE rocketry when i was a kid!  i wish i had kept up with it.  i used to glue on like 6 extra "D" engines around the sides of my rockets to see what theyd do.
> 
> have you seen some of the amateur rocketry theyre launching up at the bonneville salt flats?  those things are going up like 150,000 ft.



Wow!  I did that as a Kid, belonged to a club....Estes and Century owned the market.......I always over powered my craft.......blew the fins right off a few times

...and that poor mouse I shot up in a 2 stage, 3  (6 total, highest thrust) engine payload rocket.....chute melted on re-entry from the engine/chute eject  blast, but the shoot acted like a streamer and the mouse was fine....except the fucker bit me when I unloaded him...I deserved it Big Time! 

DP


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Wow!  I did that as a Kid, belonged to a club....Estes and Century owned the market.......I always over powered my craft.......blew the fins right off a few times
> 
> ...and that poor mouse I shot up in a 2 stage, 3  (6 total, highest thrust) engine payload rocket.....chute melted on re-entry from the engine/chute eject  blast, but the shoot acted like a streamer and the mouse was fine....except the fucker bit me when I unloaded him...I deserved it Big Time!
> ...



LOL!! 

That poor mouse!  I never got to perform any "anti-grav animal experiments" because my parents wouldnt let me get any mice... of course, i learned a couple years after that that my dad launched a good 10 mice in his day. 

Hmm... maybe this summer i can give it a try...


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 16, 2003)

I take a hip hop dancing class on wednesdays, I used to teach.. but little kids are kinda stressfull..

But yeah, im a booknerd at heart.. like Jodi, I like anything supernatural.. 

Jodi: Have you read Blackwood Farm by Rice yet?  OMFG!!! that was one of the best Rice books Ive read in a long time!  

Do you read King's Gunslinger series?  I want the next book already, gahdemmit!!

hmmm .. what else?  uhm.. I like taking pix of people.. 

.. this is real faggy, but i like doing makeovers on people...the whole nine yards.. hair, makeup and clothes!!..

if word of this gets out I shall kill you all....


----------



## Dero (Feb 16, 2003)

All????


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> I take a hip hop dancing class on wednesdays, I used to teach.. but little kids are kinda stressfull..
> 
> But yeah, im a booknerd at heart.. like Jodi, I like anything supernatural..
> ...



but i thought you WERE faggy?  embrace your effeminate tendencies.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> if word of this gets out I shall kill you all....[/size]



 psst... hey dero you know what I heard about Strut...?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> But yeah, im a booknerd at heart.. like Jodi, I like anything supernatural..
> 
> Do you read King's Gunslinger series? I want the next book already, gahdemmit!!



I've been into ghosts for as long as I can remember, as well as the alien thing as well. I used to watch the Toys R Us ghost footage when I was a kid, as well as the "Bring Back Harry Houdini" thing during halloween.

As for the Gunslinger series, I feel the same way. I could NOT wait for the 4th book, when it finally came out, I bought it, and for some reason didn't read it for about 6 months, but I was trying to re-read the other 3 again. I have read the first 3 books 3 times each, and the 4th one I read once I think. I now no longer have the first book but may pick it up again some time. The 3rd book in the series wasn't my favorite, but overall that is an awesome f'ing series and keep wondering about a movie. It would be tough to make a good one I think, and almost all of his movies suck compared to the books.

Is there even any plan for a 5th book yet???


----------



## frusht (Feb 16, 2003)

i play table tennis, thats my fav sport to do.  i read loads, run workout, play basketball, swim in summer.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> swim in summer.



what, only in summer?  come on, grow some balls, join the polar bear club.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> Nice job DG about computer.  Of course thats my 2nd favorite hobby.


Jodi I'm still learning on the computers. There is so much to know. I'm looking into which motherboard and processor I want. With different bus speeds, different memory types, different chipsets, it gets confusing. I went to a computer show yesterday and it gave me lots of ideas. I just need to order my parts now. Here is a neat website with good prices......www.newegg.com


----------



## frusht (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> what, only in summer?  come on, grow some balls, join the polar bear club.


 i've tried that a couple of times, its fun, really refreshing, going from hot tub to ice water to hot tub.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Jodi I'm still learning on the computers. There is so much to know. I'm looking into which motherboard and processor I want. With different bus speeds, different memory types, different chipsets, it gets confusing. I went to a computer show yesterday and it gave me lots of ideas. I just need to order my parts now. Here is a neat website with good prices......www.newegg.com



hey!  glad you found newegg, they have good prices and great service.  while you're still pricing, here's another site:

www.pricewatch.com

its pretty popular, so you might have already heard of it, but its really useful if youre trying to find the absolute lowest prices possible.

oh... and you _are_ going with AMD, right?  Intel =


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well shortly before I came on the forum I was married, had my own home and had a job that I loved and worked alot.
> 
> So I use to go out with my husband when I wasn't working or working out and on the weekends clean my house.
> ...


Jofi you little hottie wanta get remarried?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm a very busy bee.  I work a 3 day 12 hour work week sunday mon, and tues.   mon tues and Wed after waking from work, it's run errand time prior to picking the kids up from school. then its homework time with my oldest son, starting dinner before wife gets home from work and then on mon and tues off to work again.  On my days off and I get 4, it's house cleaning, more errands, lifting  and mountian biking when weather permits.  more homework, more dinners, play time with kids etc etc etc.  Oh yea and somewhere in there I try to make time to spend with my wife. Usually that is after dinner  cleaning the pots and pans and loading the dish washer.   uggggg.


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 17, 2003)

Aside from working on my house, I build furniture and cabinets. Before I got married, I used to shoot competitively (small bore). Was second in the state when I quit.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2003)

basketball, boxing, martial arts, pool, starting building a 51 Dodge Fargo (no experience previous, so this is quite an undertaking ), drawing, going to do some mountain biking, skydiving - before marriage, lifting weights, boxing and martial arts.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> basketball, boxing, martial arts, pool, starting building a 51 Dodge Fargo (no experience previous, so this is quite an undertaking ), drawing, going to do some mountain biking, skydiving - before marriage, lifting weights, boxing and martial arts.



Umm may I ask a simple question?  Naturaltan,, are you Male or Female???


----------



## ZECH (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> hey!  glad you found newegg, they have good prices and great service.  while you're still pricing, here's another site:
> 
> www.pricewatch.com
> ...


No I will probably go with intel. The AMD's run alot hotter than Intel and heat is the #1 enemy for all your component failures. They are more expensive though.............


----------



## Monolith (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> No I will probably go with intel. The AMD's run alot hotter than Intel and heat is the #1 enemy for all your component failures. They are more expensive though.............



Oh dont tell me youre buying into all that "AMD = meltdown" crap!

Buy a decent heatsink and the heat difference is nullified.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Umm may I ask a simple question?  Naturaltan,, are you Male or Female???



The avatar is a picture of his wife and daughter.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2003)

what Captain said ...


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> boxing, martial arts, before marriage, lifting weights, boxing and martial arts.



Please Quit repeating yourself.,. Marriage did that to you huh
 


I play Table-Tennis and swim. And I do both indoor


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I get a kick out of people who's lives change it seems for the worst because they get married.
> 
> We made sure that each of us kept activites and ideals that made us who we were prior to getting married.  I know way too many people who are nothing like who they were before being married.  Before marriage, they were active and enjoyed life.  They get married, and all of a sudden they turn into lifeless robots - they go to work and then home.



Dude.. I have no interest in providing marriage counseling to the naturaltan houselhold. One the other hand, I will be glad to help Mrs. Naturaltan in some one - on - one counseling sessions.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> That's my point exactly, we are still the people we were before we were married.



Humm... Not exactly dumbass, you might be the same, but she is a changed woman. I remember when she used to bend over and do that........
Oh..maybe I wont share this one


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Ok ... you win MJ23.  Mud-slinging and name calling is way out of my league.



Oh, I dont know what to say...I feel bad now


----------



## Rusty (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> I take a hip hop dancing class on wednesdays
> 
> But yeah, im a booknerd at heart..
> ...



Oh shit.......the mental image is revolting...............

You pussy..............


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Oh shit.......the mental image is revolting...............
> 
> You pussy..............


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> The avatar is a picture of his wife and daughter.



Oh thanks Captain cause I was going to say from that post. That is one hell of a woman!!!!!   A gal who works on cars ???  hahahahaha


----------



## ZECH (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Oh dont tell me youre buying into all that "AMD = meltdown" crap!
> 
> Buy a decent heatsink and the heat difference is nullified.


A couple of my friends have AMD's and are happy with them! I'm just not sold on them yet. Mine at home is a pentium 2 450mgh and i have a 1.6gh pentium 4 at work. Both run 24 hours a day with no problem!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2003)

Intel all the way.  But you have to remember I run servers and we would never go with anything other than Intel.  They have and always will have the best reliability.  

No arguments this is my opinion only.  Well me and most other engineers.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

First the Motoheads hijack my Thread and now the Techies...LMAO! 

DP


----------



## Mudge (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Oh dont tell me youre buying into all that "AMD = meltdown" crap!



Blah blah blah, I've bought AMD since upgrading from my P200 MMX way back when. I've gone through 3 AMD systems since then and not a single one has fried, I even had a stuck fan on my Duron Golden Orb combo.

AMD RULEZ, if you like wasting money, buy Intel. I know people that work for Intel, so not trying to be offensive, but you are paying for a name.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 17, 2003)

http://para.noid.org/~lj/Fun/fun.wmv

Right click n save it, or however you prefer, 2MB. This car was ~750 HP and high 9s, now its going to be around 1000 HP with another rebuild (385 instead of 383) and a YS trim blower.

http://para.noid.org/~lj/


----------



## Mudge (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Intel all the way. But you have to remember I run servers and we would never go with anything other than Intel.



So do I, as a sys admin one server is NT4 with dual P2 450s (older box), and the last server I bought awhile back is an AMD Athlon 1.4 GHz, runs freaking great with Win2k Server SP3 so   

Almost everything at my work is AMD now


----------



## Monolith (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Blah blah blah, I've bought AMD since upgrading from my P200 MMX way back when. I've gone through 3 AMD systems since then and not a single one has fried, I even had a stuck fan on my Duron Golden Orb combo.
> 
> AMD RULEZ, if you like wasting money, buy Intel. I know people that work for Intel, so not trying to be offensive, but you are paying for a name.



Did you mean to quote me?  I'm the only one in this thread who was agreeing with you.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> So do I, as a sys admin one server is NT4 with dual P2 450s (older box), and the last server I bought awhile back is an AMD Athlon 1.4 GHz, runs freaking great with Win2k Server SP3 so
> 
> Almost everything at my work is AMD now



Are you seriously saying you would take an AMD over a Xeon.  NEVER in my servers.  I'll pay for the name cuz its a name I trust.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2003)

Monolith, I know, I was quoting your point and trying to back it. My AMD stuff still runs, so long as you get a reliable motherboard you should have no problems, AMD CPUs dont just up and die.

If its someone elses money, and its "only" an extra $400-$600 for your server, go for it. If its a multi CPU box, then your fairly limited with AMD at this point, since they KNOW there is not a huge reason to develop quad and 8 CPU boxes, because Intel owns that market. Most anything past quad CPU is "aftermarket" anyway. Or there are always Beowulf clusters 

I have a K5-90 AMD CPU that still runs, now THAT is old!


----------



## Blieb (Feb 18, 2003)

at $1.75/gal ... I'm thinking about buying a bike!!! hehe ...

I would, if I didn't sweat so much, I'd bike the 10 miles to work ...

My hobbies?

I participate in full contact oragami ...

Nah ... I work out ... play with my dog ... I'd really like to get back into RC cars or Mtn Biking ... 

I'm just now finding more time for ME 

EDIT:

Carp.  I forgot to mention Roller Blading.  I'd KILL to be in a men's hockey league ... but this shithole I live in doesn't have any skating rinks nearby ... Or I'd be all over it!


----------



## Tboy (Feb 18, 2003)

I have quite a few hobbies that I like to do but, time usually doesnt permit me to do them too often...

Photography, SCUBA diving, Carpentry/wood work, Bow hunting/archery, knife throwing, target shooting/fast draw and of course Mtn Biking. XC, Urban etc...


----------



## Monolith (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> SCUBA diving



nice!  where do you dive?  been certified long?


----------



## Tboy (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> nice!  where do you dive?  been certified long?



Since Oct of '96.  


I have been down in serveral rock quarries in MI, I have yet to go in the gulf where I live.  The place to go here is by the oil rigs out in the gulf.


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2003)

Go to the beach, go out to eat, hanging out with friend's etc...


----------



## Monolith (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Since Oct of '96.
> 
> 
> I have been down in serveral rock quarries in MI, I have yet to go in the gulf where I live.  The place to go here is by the oil rigs out in the gulf.



cool.  i just got certified about a year ago... been tryin to find some places here (new england) to go diving.  boston harbor isnt exactly appealing. 

its kinda hard too, cuz i dont have any friends who dive.  i suppose i could just go solo with one of those emergency tanks strapped to my leg.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

Don't know why I just saw this thread...

I do fade for recreation


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 20, 2003)

LOL, BF.  

Intel or AMD?  Doesn't much matter if you use windows.  The OS is flakey at best.

I run Linux/windows on AMD's.  Windows will ALWAYS go TU on you at some point.  Linux on the other hand - rock solid.


*Note:  Using winsows as I post this , since I'm updating a game.


----------



## tigress (Feb 21, 2003)

Reading, watching indie and foreign films, scuba diving, travelling to warm places, latin and ballroom dance, snoeshoeing, backcountry backpacking and canoeing, beaching. I still do all those things. I am adding some things this summer, like baseball and biking more. The only thing I used to do that I have dropped is karate and kickboxing. I do miss it a lot, but not enough to go back right now.


----------



## tigress (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> boston harbor isnt exactly appealing.
> 
> its kinda hard too, cuz i dont have any friends who dive.  i suppose i could just go solo with one of those emergency tanks strapped to my leg.



GO SOUTH! I have dove a lot in the carribean, and taken a few trips to Hawaii to dive there also. The bad thing about diving in warm water is that you never want to dive in cold water again. 

If you have only been certified 1 year, i wouldn't be going out alone.  Is there a dive store near you? They usually have organized dives, charter boats and such. 

I like just north of you, and Halifax harbour isn't too appealing either, although we do have a lot of wreck sites here.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Don't know why I just saw this thread...
> 
> I do fade for recreation



  Then maybe you should "tan?" 


DP


----------



## Tboy (Feb 21, 2003)

> i suppose i could just go solo with one of those emergency tanks strapped to my leg.



It's really not worth the risks going it alone...

But, if your gonna do it.  Do it in a swimming pool.  Much safer.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> I run Linux/windows on AMD's.  Windows will ALWAYS go TU on you at some point.  Linux on the other hand - rock solid..



http://docmudge.tripod.com/windohs/LongFreakingDel.html

Estimating about 250,000 files or so, 17 hours to DEL the directory. Linux craps out with a huge # of files in a single DIR also (QMail can allow this problem), but it really kills Win-dohs. I had a small dir that took 5 hours to DEL, 65,000 files.


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Then maybe you should "tan?"
> 
> 
> DP




LMAO!!  Good one, DP!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> GO SOUTH! I have dove a lot in the carribean, and taken a few trips to Hawaii to dive there also. The bad thing about diving in warm water is that you never want to dive in cold water again.
> 
> If you have only been certified 1 year, i wouldn't be going out alone.  Is there a dive store near you? They usually have organized dives, charter boats and such.
> ...



yeah, i really wanna dive the caribbean.  ive heard cuba is actually a really great dive area.  also have hopes of diving egypt!  the thing is... i got certified on the great barrier reef, so my standards are a little high now. 

theres a dive store nearby, but they only have organized trips like once a month, and even then its only in the summer. :/

wrecks would be pretty cool... ive never dived on one.  i need to get certified to enter them though, that would be awesome.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> It's really not worth the risks going it alone...
> 
> But, if your gonna do it.  Do it in a swimming pool.  Much safer.



yeah, probably not... itd be a nice adrenaline rush though.

hmm... how about unexplored cave diving alone??


----------



## Tboy (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> yeah, probably not... itd be a nice adrenaline rush though.
> 
> hmm... how about unexplored cave diving alone??




No spank you!  I have heard and read horror stories with divers doing it in pairs.  I stir up a little dust/mud and you can't see for hours.  even with leaving a line to follow out some have gotten lost.

Talk about freaky


----------



## Tboy (Feb 21, 2003)

A bro-in-law of mine went diving in a rock quary while we snorkeled on the surface, he got tangled in a fish line and it took him about 10 min to get undone.  Meenwhile on the top we had no idea what was going on.  Spooky stuff.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 21, 2003)

So he was holding his breath for over 10 minutes? If thats true, that is amazing, I'd have to assume you folks are lifetime divers for that kind of numbers. I used to be able to do over 2 minutes, and thats not moving, my dad could hit 5 minutes, but he was a runner.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> So he was holding his breath for over 10 minutes? If thats true, that is amazing, I'd have to assume you folks are lifetime divers for that kind of numbers. I used to be able to do over 2 minutes, and thats not moving, my dad could hit 5 minutes, but he was a runner.



you realize that scuba divers carry tanks of air with them, right?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 21, 2003)

Not when your snorkeling, or am I incorrect?


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 21, 2003)

LOL  You are correct Mudge.  Scuba divers have snorkels, but snorkeling implies NO scuba tank.

However, he said his bro-in-law was "diving" while the rest of them were "snorkeling".

I read it the same way you did, at first.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 21, 2003)

christ... imagine if he did hold his breath for 10 minutes?  thats nuts


----------



## Mudge (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> However, he said his bro-in-law was "diving" while the rest of them were "snorkeling".



Oops, if I missed that, guess I lost a few more brain cells today at some point!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 22, 2003)

Just caught this thread.  In my free time, I'm usually online, on here specifically.  Being that I don't know many people here in fun Orlando, I usually just sit around the apartment and watch TV or DVDs.  I usually can be found reading school related things.  God, I'd love to get out more!  I like going to shows downtown, whenever a good band is playing.  So, some of you guys need to come hang out down here and we can party it up!


----------



## Dero (Feb 22, 2003)

Sorry ,not today,I got work...


----------



## Freeman (Feb 22, 2003)

Actually, tonight an old high school friend that goes to UF in Gainesville is in town with his girlfriend and we're supposed to go out to dinner and a movie with some more of his friends.  So, finally I'll get to do something! haha


----------



## Dero (Feb 22, 2003)

Have fun...


----------



## Freeman (Feb 22, 2003)

Indeed, I sure will try!


----------



## Tboy (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> LOL  You are correct Mudge.  Scuba divers have snorkels, but snorkeling implies NO scuba tank.
> 
> However, he said his bro-in-law was "diving" while the rest of them were "snorkeling".
> ...



Yeah, Mudge!  Read the fine print.  



Yes we were snorkeling and yes he was SCUBA diving.


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Just caught this thread.  In my free time, I'm usually online, on here specifically.  Being that I don't know many people here in fun Orlando, I usually just sit around the apartment and watch TV or DVDs.  I usually can be found reading school related things.  God, I'd love to get out more!  I like going to shows downtown, whenever a good band is playing.  So, some of you guys need to come hang out down here and we can party it up!




Life is NOT just a party!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Life is NOT just a party!



What else is life if it's not a party?  

Sounds like something serious ...


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

Life is a gang bang!  J/K


----------



## Mudge (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Yeah, Mudge!  Read the fine print.
> Yes we were snorkeling and yes he was SCUBA diving.



I guess thats divers shorthand, there is a diver in my area but I know squat about it. I figure I can dive naked and with no air in my lungs just as much as I could dive with a tank, so dive didn't tell me air supply or not


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> I am thinking about archery again, cuz  Dr. J is literally at the State Team level...and I'm sure he would coach me back.(I was actually kind of good at it.
> 
> DP


 
Hi DP...i can't help but ask if you know a certain brand of a peep sight?  It's called the Shurz-a-peep.  it's not like the one with rubber hose on it.  it actually goes right into the string.  ???


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh yeah....Hi Everyone!!!  this thread really doesn't count for me...i have no free time!!  school is not going as well as i had hoped!  it's really trying for me this semester.  i'll make it though.  I'm lucky if i have time to work out! 
I hope everyone is doing awesome!!! take care with lots of luv


----------



## Mordred (Feb 25, 2003)

I try to get out and play tennis at least twice a week.  It helps that one of my jobs is teaching tennis lessons.  I also like to read, but I doubt there are too many other people here that go for books on physics.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Hi DP...i can't help but ask if you know a certain brand of a peep sight?  It's called the Shurz-a-peep.  it's not like the one with rubber hose on it.  it actually goes right into the string.  ???



Hi Beka 

I'd like to see that...wouldn't position change with each tuning?

It's been a while.....I use to shoot pins/tab...and the peep is/was on the drawstring.  I'm looking for a bow with a 30" draw and an 80 plus pound pull right now.  .......I've heard arrows have come a long way and can't w8 to see what's out there. 

DP


----------



## Tboy (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Hi Beka
> 
> I'd like to see that...wouldn't position change with each tuning?
> ...



No. position doesnt change.  It's doughnut shaped.  So the hole never turns on you.  You have to get used to it, but there are no rubber bands to get in the way or slow the string down.



As far as arrows go, carbon fiber arrows are in.  I don't know what the Olympic guys/gals are using but in the hunting/3d world carbon arrows are lighter, faster and you dont have to worry about them bending.  

They are either straight or broken.


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Oh yeah....Hi Everyone!!!  this thread really doesn't count for me...i have no free time!!  school is not going as well as i had hoped!  it's really trying for me this semester.  i'll make it though.  I'm lucky if i have time to work out!
> I hope everyone is doing awesome!!! take care with lots of luv



Hey girlie!  Long time no hear!  Take care if your reading this one more time!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> No. position doesnt change.  It's doughnut shaped.  So the hole never turns on you.  You have to get used to it, but there are no rubber bands to get in the way or slow the string down.
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome...thanks! 

I use to use 2017's, and they always bent...until I tried graphite.....those suckers were incredible, glance of trees and still maintain shape, except when you'd hit a rock during a smoker round or something...can you say "exploding" arrow!  


DP


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Feb 26, 2003)

With SHURZ-A-PEEP never lose sight of your target when your peep turns.  This peep does not need a rubber hose to to pull peep into alignment.  Comes in three sizes: Small, Large and Magnum.   

I got that off of an internet sight.  actually it comes in many sizes: micro, extra small, small, large, magnum, magnum II.  that's for regular string and has 3 notches.  There is also another made that has 4 notches for the string(2 on each side), it's for a different kind of string.  You should try it sometime!     SHHHHHHH Tank....don't tell them!


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> With SHURZ-A-PEEP never lose sight of your target when your peep turns.  This peep does not need a rubber hose to to pull peep into alignment.  Comes in three sizes: Small, Large and Magnum.
> 
> I got that off of an internet sight.  actually it comes in many sizes: micro, extra small, small, large, magnum, magnum II.  that's for regular string and has 3 notches.  There is also another made that has 4 notches for the string(2 on each side), it's for a different kind of string.  You should try it sometime!     SHHHHHHH Tank....don't tell them!



I know MAGNUM!!!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I know MAGNUM!!!!!



Ok i really don't get what you are saying...i'm blonde!!

My last name is Scherz....hence the name Shurz-a-peep!  get it???My parents own a little business named Scherz Archery.  so if anyone wants to try one out, it's on me!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 26, 2003)

> Tank....don't tell them!


 alright, i'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Ok i really don't get what you are saying...i'm blonde!!
> 
> My last name is Scherz....hence the name Shurz-a-peep!  get it???My parents own a little business named Scherz Archery.  so if anyone wants to try one out, it's on me!



Beka..I h8 when I get asked this question...esp because my wife is a website developer and we don't have one (kind of like a leaky plummer's house or a carpenter's home in dis-repair), but if you guys have a website...please PM me? 

I'll probably buy used, super huge meet here in a few months...lots of trading and dealers....and then accessorize 

DP


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Feb 27, 2003)

my parents are very old fashioned!  they don't have a computer, everything is on files and in my mom's awesome memory!  My sister and i have tried for years to get them a computer and to let them make a website!  but they don't like change and are afraid of computers.  but if you go to a search engine like yahoo, just type in shurz a peep. it'll bring up all kinds of stores that sell it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Beka....if I end up with one....I'll get it from your store!  

DP


----------



## Tboy (Mar 3, 2003)

> so if anyone wants to try one out, it's on me!




 If the offer still stands I'll take one.  Im doing a lot of mods on my bow right now and one more won't hurt.

PM me.


----------

